
Founders at Work - We like Weebly. - dawie
http://www.foundersatwork.com/1/post/2007/06/we-like-weebly.html
======
pg
That's actually their YC interview photo. We take photos of everyone so we can
remember them. Jessica just happened to get into this one, because she was
watching David give a demo.

------
aaroneous
I like Weebly too! Great product, great guys.

